# Coral Reef Shop in Burlington



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Nobody on this forum has mentioned them... Anyone been yet? LOL they just opened last week and I've already visited 3 times  
I got the sweetest little green clown goby  My buddy scored some great corals but I resisted due to lack of space...


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I'v been 2X in this past week lol! Picked up a gorgeous jewel damsel & talbot damsel and mini maxi anemone!! The stores soooooo nice! I have a feeling I'm going to be in there A LOT
Great quality and selection and the service is great!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Immediately after I get out of reefing, Burlingtons first "Reef Specific" shop opens... sounds about right...


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Will said:


> Immediately after I get out of reefing, Burlingtons first "Reef Specific" shop opens... sounds about right...


I wouldn't go check it out if I were you! This store WILL make you go out and start another reef tank!!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

damsel_den said:


> I wouldn't go check it out if I were you! This store WILL make you go out and start another reef tank!!


Noted... That would be dangerous for me, with this 220G tank sitting here empty.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Will said:


> Noted... That would be dangerous for me, with this 220G tank sitting here empty.


An empty 220... You HAVE to go look then


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Ahaha. I think I'm safe. Stocking a 220 Reef would only barely surpass the cost of the equipment need to run it!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, 220 would be sweet! C'mon, I'll give you a ride!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Heading there this morning... Are there good deals and nice corals left?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone have the address?


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Its on plains [email protected] brant, I don't know the exact adress, its right accross from the formac pool hall


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.coralreefshop.com/
1371 Plains Rd East, take the Brant street exit and go south...
Last time I was there, they had lots and were expecting more. Very fair pricing on nice stuff.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Great store and Shawn is really helpful. Picked up 3 nice corals and some dry goods, a bit of a drive for me but not that much further than oakville reef gallery so I'll be visiting again real soon


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

Good products! Competitive pricing! not to mention, you wont get any "cut eyes" when you enter the store! instead, big smiles and warm welcome! 

hope they stay that way


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

ive already been twice its on my way home from work so i can see it being a dangerous situation, common will come back to the dark side


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

azotemia said:


> Good products! Competitive pricing! not to mention, you wont get any "cut eyes" when you enter the store! instead, big smiles and warm welcome!
> 
> hope they stay that way


That's sounds like a Trini thing to say lol.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm new to this forum.....and for what it's worth....I've been in 3 times and walked out with something each time. They've bent over backwards accommodating me. Their dry goods pricing is GREAT and their livestock pricing is inline with competitors. Cheers.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I went today when I was on my way to MOPS to pickup something and I was very happy with how the place looked. Very clean and very modern. I ended up getting a few snails and hermits and would definitely go back. 

Good to see another fine store opening.
Bad to see it's on the other side of the world.
=P


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Heh heh heh that's what we used to say when we made the drive to SUM and NAFB 



altcharacter said:


> Bad to see it's on the other side of the world.
> =P


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I know I was thinking the same thing when I was there.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

With much anticipation after all the good things said about this new place, I finally found time to make a trip over. 

VERY NICE LOOKING store, not a big place but clean and neat. Definitely one of the prettiest stores out there. Love the LEDs and aluminum shelves and high gloss panels, make the whole place nice and bright. None of that crammy and humid feel when you think fish store. Good quality and healthy stock. The corals are real nice and most of the fish look good. Great guys who run the place. 

Unimpressed by the pricing...comparable to slightly cheaper than Big Al's but no where near the east end store ie NAFB or SUM "bang for your buck". In addition, HST showed up on my cash livestock purchase = not a happy camper. I guess I've been spoiled by the unspoken norm of "bring cash and don't worry about the taxes" at most store over the years. 

A bit on the fence at this point, might drop by again once in a blue moon to check things out, but not expecting to blow a large chunk of cash, as most would end up going to HST not my tank, I can do that at BA.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

A new store in a City where only a couple LFS stay running at a time... Also the only Reef store let alone proper LFS, between about Hamilton, Milton and Oakville. I should have stopped in yesterday while I was at Gas Link across the road. You know this store is only a few months old, and business are expected to pay and charge taxes... Lets see if we can keep this store open long enough to get well established and able to give those great deals we seek.

Who has the posted hours?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Tues-Fri 11-7
Sat 11-5
Sun 12-5
Closed Monday



Will said:


> Who has the posted hours?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks!
Also oops, I see the website is much more complete since I last visited.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

zenafish said:


> With much anticipation after all the good things said about this new place, I finally found time to make a trip over.
> 
> VERY NICE LOOKING store, clean and neat. Love the LEDs and aluminum shelves and high gloss panels, make the whole place nice and bright. None of that crammy and humid feel when you think fish store. Good quality and healthy stock. The corals are real nice and most of the fish look good. Great guys who run the place.
> 
> ...


yea the store looks amazing, ive spent more than a few days hanging around the store talking to the guys. I agree the pricing isnt quite the weekend slasher sales the T.O stores have but they are a brand new store so they dont have a customer base were they can risk bringing in huge shipments. As for the HST the guys dont want to get into any trouble with revenue canada as this isnt really a job for them its more of a hobby/love affair. The stock and prices are great compared to the other local options, not to mention all prices are on a viewable stock list so you pay what the next guy pays. The thing that stood out the most to me is even though these guys just opened the store they didnt push a lot of expensive products on me when i went in with some questions about a nano in the works and my current tank. Unlike BA these guys wont sell you sick stock or something you dont need just to get some cash in the register.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I for one am glad the guys set up shop. Now we have another scarce resource we need badly in our hobby - a QUALITY fish store dedicated to marine aquariums. On top of clean, modern and well laid out store - they have a dedicated team with a solid reputation, not the BA teenies dispensing all kind of bad advice to the masses. When I visited, I had the pleasure of speaking to Shawn who discussed things with me at length. In the end I left with some nice coral that i paid a fair price for . 

Even more important, I felt like a valued client - take a drive down to Dundas street in Mississauga and drop by that 'high end' reef store and let me know What you think.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Never liked that 'high end reef store' and never spent a penny there.

Never doubted Mike and Shawn's knowledge or quality of products and service either. Comparing them to the BA teenies would be an insult to them.

Just saying...pricing is not competitive in today's GTA market. When I saw that price list I thought I took a time warp back several years to when all things were sold at a premium.

Yes we on the west end are pretty deprived of good stores. I've made a habit of shopping out east and plan a day out of it.


----------



## devin98 (Jan 29, 2012)

Stopped in today to check the store out left with a few corals. Great setup no expenses spared on setting up the store which is nice to see that they can house animals long term vs turning and burning them.

Did not think pricing was out of whack and stock levels were fantastic.


----------

